# NAS im Gigabit - sehr langsam



## lukke1603 (11. April 2015)

Moin moin 

Vor 2 Tagen ist meine Synology DS 215J geliefert worden. Natürlich habe ich sie sofort angeschlossen, eingerichtet und meine ganzen Filme, Musik etc. raufgeschmissen.
Komischerweise überträgt das NAS über das Webinterface nur mit maximal 14 MB/s, was etwas mehr als 100Mbits entspricht..
Über FTP komme ich maximal auf 5 MB/s..

Laut diversen Testberichten sollten mit der DS215J um die 70 MB/s möglich sein, was ich mir durchaus vorstellen kann. 
Verbaut ist eine WD RED 4TB Platte. 

Das NAS an den Rechner direkt anzuschließen, brachte leider auch keine Besserung..

Mein Netz daheim ist folgendermaßen aufgebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei ein wenig weiterhelfen


----------



## KennyKiller (12. April 2015)

lukke1603 schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Vor 2 Tagen ist meine Synology DS 215J geliefert worden. Natürlich habe ich sie sofort angeschlossen, eingerichtet und meine ganzen Filme, Musik etc. raufgeschmissen.
> Komischerweise überträgt das NAS über das Webinterface nur mit maximal 14 MB/s, was etwas mehr als 100Mbits entspricht..
> ...


Also du hast wirklich nur eine Platte? Deine NAS bietet nämlich Platz für zwei.

Unterstützen alle Kabel und Dosen Gigabit? Sind die Dosen richtig verkabelt? Das war bei mir mal das Problem.

Wenn du einen Schreib-/Lesevorgang startest, wie sieht dann die Festplatten und CPU-Auslastung, welche im Webinterface angezeigt wird, aus? Das neuste DSM drauf? Alles geupdated? Was nutzt für Dateifreigabe, NFS oder Samba?


----------



## Abductee (12. April 2015)

Ich hatte mal das Problem das ein Kabel defekt war und nur 10MB/s drüber ging.


----------



## lukke1603 (12. April 2015)

Das mit den Kabeln hatte ich schon überprüft.. 

Okay, das Problem hat sich gelöst  Kann euch leider nur nicht berichten, woran es gelegen hat.. 
Habe lediglich in den systemeinstellungen des Nas etwas herumgespielt und unter anderem den FTP-Dienst aktiviert.. 
Nun sind über das Netzlaufwerk in Windows bis zu 100 MB/s (durchschnittlich ca 80) drin 

Bleibt mir ja heute noch Zeit, mich um die restlichen Probleme zu kümmern


----------



## lukke1603 (12. April 2015)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> Also du hast wirklich nur eine Platte? Deine NAS bietet nämlich Platz für zwei.


Jap, hab im Moment erstmal nur eine Platte drin, da das mein erstes Nas ist und ich es erstmal ausprobieren wollte.. Sobald der Platz eng wird und das Geld in der Tasche stimmt, kommt ne 2. Platte.
ein Raid kam für mich im Moment noch nicht in Frage 



KennyKiller schrieb:


> Unterstützen alle Kabel und Dosen Gigabit? Sind die Dosen richtig verkabelt? Das war bei mir mal das Problem.


Also Kabel sind wie gesagt in Ordnung. Welche Dosen meinst du ? RJ45-Dosen sind keine verbaut und andere Dosen dürften ja egal sein.. w



KennyKiller schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Schreib-/Lesevorgang startest, wie sieht dann die Festplatten und CPU-Auslastung, welche im Webinterface angezeigt wird, aus? Das neuste DSM drauf? Alles geupdated? Was nutzt für Dateifreigabe, NFS oder Samba?


Da ich NFS nicht aktiviert habe, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Samba der Standart-Dienst ist ? 


Danke für die Hilfe !


----------

